# Information on bowl found



## fishin4christ (Jan 30, 2014)

My dad recently acquired this bowl that was said to have been found near lake blackshear. Can anyone tell me anything about it or what its worth? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 30, 2014)

I've seen a lot of pottery shards with designs from Lake Blackshear, but nothing even similar to that.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 31, 2014)

Please post a picture of the inside and bottom and a tape measure for scale. Very interesting vessel you got there!
The inside appears to have had ashes inside for tempering and the bottom appears flat and the clay/grit composition looks exceptional.
Bad news is a flat bottom bowl, lack of patina on the outside and whatever design you can call it don't match anything historical I've ever seen.


----------



## Willjo (Jan 31, 2014)

The bowl is Alexander Pinched, Gulf formation period, 500 and 100 B.C. between these times. Across Mississippi and Alabama range and could be over in the area you stated. Info from Lloyd E. Schroder author of a field guide to southeastern pottery. If you want value pm me.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 31, 2014)

Willjo, please PLEASE post some information you derived from that!!
I'm only trying to be educated and do not intend to argue.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 31, 2014)

And if you say anything close to this is in the book I will purchase it!


----------



## Willjo (Jan 31, 2014)

fishtail  I called the man that wrote the book and he told me what it was after he brought up the site (gon). PM me your email address and I will forward the email to you. He gave more info than I put in the thread.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Willjo!
He gets a book bought!


----------



## fishin4christ (Jan 31, 2014)

fishtail said:


> Please post a picture of the inside and bottom and a tape measure for scale. Very interesting vessel you got there!
> The inside appears to have had ashes inside for tempering and the bottom appears flat and the clay/grit composition looks exceptional.
> Bad news is a flat bottom bowl, lack of patina on the outside and whatever design you can call it don't match anything historical I've ever seen.



Here are a few more pics.


----------



## fishin4christ (Jan 31, 2014)

fishtail said:


> Please post a picture of the inside and bottom and a tape measure for scale. Very interesting vessel you got there!
> The inside appears to have had ashes inside for tempering and the bottom appears flat and the clay/grit composition looks exceptional.
> Bad news is a flat bottom bowl, lack of patina on the outside and whatever design you can call it don't match anything historical I've ever seen.



And a picture of the inside.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 1, 2014)

beautiful artifact.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 1, 2014)

WOW!!!
Awesome piece of history you have there.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome piece!!!It's amazing how it survived without a nick on it.It's looks to be about as perfect as they get.


----------



## Willjo (Feb 2, 2014)

There is also information on the web about pottery, One site is called Georgia Indian Pottery site, and the other which contains pottery information is The Peach State Archaeological site both of these sites contain some good information.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 2, 2014)

I would not leave it sitting on that table top !


----------



## luckydawg (Feb 2, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## runswithbeer (Feb 6, 2014)

Where's bow only when u need him.....looks legit to me


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 10, 2014)

runswithbeer said:


> Where's bow only when u need him.....looks legit to me



Sorry, I'm a little slow.  That's a very nice piece and the pinched design is one I've never seen before, but individual stylistic design was common.  It could very well be Alexander Pinched as noted, I'm not familiar with that type.  It certainly wasn't indigenous to NW Florida or the panhandle.  Tucker Ridge Pinched would be it's closest relative.  

I will say that I highly doubt the dating for this bowl.  The characteristics from this bowl don't show up in the Pre-Columbian ceramic lineage for almost 800 to 1000 more years from the dates given.


----------

